# a/d/s PH15 power issue



## mlp-mx6 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello folks - first post.

I am the original owner of a PH15, bought new in November, 1989.

My unit won't power on. It seems to be doing something strange. As you may know, there are 2 12V power connections and 2 ground wire connections. When I turn the HU on, the remote voltage is between 11-12 volts, which is fine. However, the voltage on one of the 12V wires falls to 6-7 volts, while the other is up near 14.4 as it should be. This makes no sense to me.

Any ideas? I am attaching the PH15 schematic, if it is helpful.

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## mlp-mx6 (Jun 6, 2011)

OK, I opened it up and one of the ground wires was not secure on the inside of the screw terminal. I tightened that and put it all back together. Voltage is good now, but still no joy. Anyone know of a good (and inexpensive) repair person?


----------



## User_Name (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry I can't help with a repair guy, but I just wanted to give you huge props for posting the schematic. I mislaid mine years ago and thought I'd never see one again. Many thanks.


----------



## mlp-mx6 (Jun 6, 2011)

You're welcome. Here's the other stuff I have.


----------

